# 'Blood moon' tonight signals end times



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

> A rare confluence of a lunar eclipse and a supermoon set to happen this weekend has prompted such widespread fear of an impending apocalypse that the Mormon Church was compelled to issue a statement cautioning the faithful to not get caught up in speculation about a major calamity.
> 
> Sunday night's "blood moon" and recent natural disasters and political unrest around the world have led to a rise in sales at emergency preparedness retailers. Apocalyptic statements by a Mormon author have only heightened fears among a small number of Mormon followers about the looming end of time. The eclipse will give the moon a red tint and make it look larger than usual. It won't happen again for 18 years


http://bigstory.ap.org/article/25c1...3/blood-moon-seen-sign-end-times-some-mormons




> Observers might not enjoy themselves quite so much, however, if certain prophecies turn out to be true and the phenomenon heralds the beginning of the apocalypse.
> 
> Sunday will be the fourth appearance of a blood moon over the last two years, in what is known as a tetrad series. The last time was in 1982; the next will be in 2033.
> 
> If some religious leaders are to be believed, none of us will live to enjoy that next blood moon. Most such leaders are of groups on the fringes of organised belief, although this week leaders of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints felt moved to reassure those among its followers who are worried.





> &#8220;Joel 2:30-31 states: &#8216;And I will show wonders in the heavens and in the earth, blood, and fire, and pillars of smoke. The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the great and the terrible day of the LORD come.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Baxter warns that previous tetrads have had stark consequences for Jewish people. The Spanish inquisition took place before the tetrad of 1493-94. The tetrad of 1949-50 occurred just after the founding of Israel. The tetrad of 1967-1968 occurred as the Six-Day War was fought in Jerusalem.
> 
> The current tetrad, Baxter predicts, will precede the signing of a peace agreement between Israel and Palestine. This, in turn, will &#8220;mark the beginning of the Final Seven Years to Armageddon and the Second Coming of Jesus to the earth&#8221;.


http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/sep/27/blood-moon-apocalypse-nasa-lunar-eclipse-supermoon


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Not sure if you really believe that, so please don't take this as a personal attack. But my initial response was "rubbish". It's a solar eclipse that happens to occur when the moon is in it's perigee -- nothing more, nothing less. It's been occurring for millions of years and the earth is still here.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Supposed to be raining here so I guess we will dodge the bullet


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Many believe that much of Revelations has already come to pass in AD 69-70 - 

Luke 21:20 (NIV) "When you see Jerusalem surrounded by armies, *you will know* that it's desolation is near."

Anyone that says that this is the end of times is making a guess but we are forewarned with many suggestions:

Luke 21:25-28 (NIV) "There will be signs in the sun, moon and stars. On the earth, nations will be in anguish and perplexity at the roaring and tossing of the sea. Men will faint from terror, apprehensive of what is coming on the world, for the heavenly bodies will be shaken. At that time they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory. When these things begin to take place,* stand up* and *lift up your heads*, because your redemption is drawing near."


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

It's a lunar eclipse, not solar and the significance isn't the events of the this last of four, it's the dates they have occurred.
Passover and Sukkoth, two years in a row.
I don't think the world will cease come Monday morning, and Jesus Himself does not know the day or the hour, but we have all been told the signs of the season.
The wise will heed the watchmen.
Who are the watchmen?
Study the Rosh Chodesh to find out.
http://www.hebrew4christians.com/Holidays/Rosh_Chodesh/rosh_chodesh.html


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Belfrybat said:


> Not sure if you really believe that, so please don't take this as a personal attack. But my initial response was "rubbish". It's a solar eclipse that happens to occur when the moon is in it's perigee -- nothing more, nothing less. It's been occurring for millions of years and the earth is still here.


No I don't believe it, just posting the story. I do believe that science cannot explain every single thing, and I also believe that there is a spiritual side to our existence. If you read the story, it isn't simply a blood moon, but the fact that it is four blood moons in a short span of time which some people attribute to historically significant outcomes.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

where I want to said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow.


Why? What happens tomorrow?


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I cant see the moon because of the cloud cover. Guess I get a free pass.:shocked:


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

It looks like it will be clear here. We plan to have a bon-fire, and watch the eclipse which is also a super moon. At sunset begins the first day of the Feast of Tabernacles, tomorrow we will have a turkey dinner to celebrate. The tetrad of eclipses, all four on Holydays occurs rarely. The eclipses in 160's and 180's marked the beginning of decline of the Roman empire. As far as I can tell from history, these types of things don't specifically mark a particular day but mark a general period of time. It is like "sit up and take notice because in the next few years something important is likely to happen."


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

edcopp said:


> I cant see the moon because of the cloud cover. Guess I get a free pass.:shocked:


Correct if the bulb is out on the red side of the stop light just pour the coal to it:run:


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

First off, no religious dogma here,
'The End Of The World' just ISN'T...
If humans, or all life is extinguished, the 'Earth', the third planet around our little sun will still be here.

Secondly,
The bio-sphere we live in on the outer crust,
The 'Earth' doesn't know we are here, and doesn't care.

To the 'Earth', We are the bacteria living on our scalps we aren't aware of.
The heavy metal core, the mantle of rock won't know we were ever here,
And doesn't know we are here now.
To have the arrogance to believe that if humans cease to exist, the planet will be destroyed...
It was here more than 4.5 Billion years before humans,
It will still be here for about another 4 Billion years,
Until the sun expands enough to consume the mantle/core.

Third,
'Doomsday' religious cults have been around since organized religion.
They have predicted 'The End' more times than I can remember in my short lifetime,
And the more people we have, the more people there are to predict 'The End',
So now its about every third day or so...

These are the same people that think 'The Earth' was given to them,
To screw up as they feel like,
And between overpopulation, pollution, global warming, ect. They are watching the wrong things...

The idea of 'Waste' or 'Trash' doesn't exist in nature,
Its a man made concept.
The idea that anything is 'Waste' is patently moronic, and proves humans are a dead end evolutionary experiment.
If you make something hat is toxic, dump that into your water, food and air, then you are insane by definition...

The idea that an occasional astronomical event that's happened millions of times before would have anything to do with human life is silly at best,
Ignoring persistent toxins, production of non-biodegradable ANYTHING is equally as mis-guided, and potentially lethal.

Staying away from religion, and paying attention to what's actually happening would serve you, and your future offspring much better...

There is a reason I spent the last 10 years, every penny I can make setting myself, and future offspring up with long term, durable, sustainable housing, with wind, solar, water power, taking care of the land so it will continue to take care of myself and future generations.

The less perminant foot print we leave, controlling population growth, and NOT making the very ground we get food & water from is much more important than worrying about what 'Might' happen *IF* some religion will eventually turn out to have predicted 'The End' correctly, if not at the correct time.

You can't do anything about a global impact from space,
So why worry about it...?
Worry about the things you CAN CONTROL!
Keeping toxins out of the soil and air...


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Something else... Tonight is not just a "Blood Moon" it will also be a "Super Moon". Super Moons are when the orbiting object comes closest to the object it is orbiting....


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Shine said:


> Something else... Tonight is not just a "Blood Moon" it will also be a "Super Moon". Super Moons are when the orbiting object comes closest to the object it is orbiting....


I am told the east coast tides are way up.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope you got your things together.
Hope you are quite prepared to die.
Looks like we're in for nasty weather.
One eye is taken for an eye.

Well don't go around tonight,
Well it's bound to take your life,
There's a bad moon on the rise.


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Meh, the earth has been around for millions of years but I haven't. The last super moon eclipse was 33 years ago and I'm too young to remember it. So we're pretending to camp at home, im not sure how the kids used the supermoon to talk me into that one, and hiking to the park to take a few pictures. Boy I wish I was in the country as the moon has looked dull since I've urbanised...


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

HillBettyMama said:


> Meh, the earth has been around for millions of years but I haven't. The last super moon eclipse was 33 years ago and I'm too young to remember it. So we're pretending to camp at home, im not sure how the kids used the supermoon to talk me into that one, and hiking to the park to take a few pictures. Boy I wish I was in the country as the moon has looked dull since I've urbanised...


Isn't that the truth? Travelling to the city and hearing people talk about a beautiful blue sky is strange.

My problem is tall tree cutting down the time the moon is visible.


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

I'd rather climb a tree and put up a hammock to view the moon, eclipse or not, than have to find a spot with no buildings or lights obstructing the sky. A lot of folks here talk about the awesome skyline of city scape with mountains in the background. Makes me wish I could:run: lol


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Well, the moon's fully eclipsed now, and not even the animals are upset. Oh well, let's see how the stock market does next week.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Well, the moon's fully eclipsed now, and not even the animals are upset. Oh well, let's see how the stock market does next week.


My sisters dog is the only animal upset here. He's a spoiled pansy so I don't count him....


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

BlackFeather said:


> It looks like it will be clear here. We plan to have a bon-fire, and watch the eclipse which is also a super moon. At sunset begins the first day of the Feast of Tabernacles, tomorrow we will have a turkey dinner to celebrate. The tetrad of eclipses, all four on Holydays occurs rarely. The eclipses in 160's and 180's marked the beginning of decline of the Roman empire. As far as I can tell from history, these types of things don't specifically mark a particular day but mark a general period of time.* It is like "sit up and take notice because in the next few years something important is likely to happen.*"


 Seems like you could point to any time period and say that though. There's always some important event about to happen in the next few years....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We&#8217;ve been watching the moon as it eclipses. Right now it is no longer red and is a bright thin crescent. I&#8217;m so glad we got to see it.

The moon creates a gravitational pull, so of course the tides are high. The closer the moon, the higher the tide.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Time ended here >â¬Â¥ minutes ago. How's everyone else?


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

vicker said:


> Time ended here >â¬Â¥ minutes ago. How's everyone else?


No one is available to take your call. Please leave a message after the apocalyptic beep.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Funny... people want instant satisfaction even when it is the end of the world as we know it. Jesus only said that these things must happen before the end times can be brought forth... However, and I do mean HOWEVER, - no man knows if all the things that must come to pass have come to pass. Be well all. I live with a smile on my face, I have already received much more in this world than I've put in... Trying to fix that each day though... [no... I'm not on government assistance]


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

it is 1 o'clock am and it is over. The clouds were choppy so we could see the moon off and on till it was full eclipse then it cleared and stayed clear till the moon was fully out of earth's shadow then the clouds moved in again. Bon-fire went nice, and a friend brought fireworks. It was cool when the aerial repeater fell over and shot exploding balls at us. Everyone ran except me, I sat there watching stuff explode around me, that was kind of neat. Moon looked cool when red and it was neat to see a months worth of moon phases in a couple of hours. It ended about 12:30 am and the clouds covered the moon. All in all it was fun to watch.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't believe a natural disaster can be predicted. I think people reference to the religious side way too often and freak out. I do t h ink something bad will happen but my money is on war. I also don't believe if they knew an asteroid or something like that was coming they wouldn't tell us and to be honest I wouldn't want to know.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

There is a book by John Hagee ,Four Blood Moons if anyone cares to read it. Very interesting and easy to read.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> Hope you got your things together.
> Hope you are quite prepared to die.
> Looks like we're in for nasty weather.
> One eye is taken for an eye.
> ...


I always thought that is was a song about the bathroom on the right?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

You are my father in law's humor re-incarnated...LOL! He always pulled that one! :rock:

Matt


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

We were clouded over for it here but I still remember the blood moon my parents woke me up to see during a trip about 40 years or so ago .

As my father pointed it out he said he was told by my grandfather and great uncle that when there was blood on the moon that the Devil was on his honeymoon with a new wife.

I was hoping to see another blood moon in my lifetime but I can still close my eyes and see the one I saw back then on a road trip in my memory .


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

We must have the worst religious cults ever around here,
None of them committed mass suscide.

The 'Rapture' left all the 'Christians' here, so they all missed the boat.

I guess we will all have to get along!


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

No worries there is a group of Christians that is certain the Earth is going to end in fiery death TOMORROW!!


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Well , if it only happens every 50 years, and i am over a half a century old, I may be dead before it happens again


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Yup, the religion wack-jobs that live about 60 miles from here all piled into a limestone quarry tunnel that was on private property...
Motor homes, Trucks pulling RVs, a few of them suffered from carbon monoxide poisoning because the idiots ran the engines for lights,
And the state police had to get involved when they refused to leave when the actual owner tried to get rid of them...
Seems 'God' gives them the right to trespass on private property!

I thought it was a good opertunituy to roll a big rock in front of the enterance!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gee, I missed the End of the World.....again


----------

